# My bike is finally done and HAULS BUTT!



## Robertriley (Aug 31, 2015)

My custom bike is finally finished and ready to roll. Custom hand made frame, fork, tank, seat, just about everything!  All I need to do is add real pin stripes and in some cool text write "Police".  The siren is supper loud too


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 31, 2015)

Chris, I'm very happy for you. That is one beautiful machine. Rob.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 31, 2015)

wow super nice chris i love it !!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 31, 2015)

What type of engine?


----------



## oskisan (Aug 31, 2015)

Love that headlight!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> What type of engine?




I think its a Honda 160 clone. 
http://sportsmanflyer.com/shop/engine-kits/sportsman-160-four-stroke-engine-install-kit/

What kind of wheels and tires are those?


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 31, 2015)

It's the real Honda, GC160 engine.  Worksman rims and front hub, the rear is a moped hub.  The tires ran over $300 and are simplex tires.


----------



## oquinn (Sep 1, 2015)

would those tire work on a schwinn whizzer?


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 1, 2015)

That ride looks sweet! You need a matching old time Copper (police) helmet!


----------



## racie35 (Sep 1, 2015)

oquinn said:


> would those tire work on a schwinn whizzer?



 Yes,if it has 26" tires and wide enough rim. They're 3" so I'm not sure the minimum width for rims


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 1, 2015)

oquinn said:


> would those tire work on a schwinn whizzer?




Yes, they are 26 inch but very tough to put on.  The size shows that they are larger than my other tires but my 2.35 are bigger.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 2, 2015)

I added some decals on it to give it a more complete look


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 16, 2015)

Can you tell me where to get the 3'' wide rims from what worksman bike did the put them on?
All my motor bike builds have the narrower worksman rims on them.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 16, 2015)

Those are the regular worksman rims.


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 16, 2015)

how wide?


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 16, 2015)

*rim width*

Like this?


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 16, 2015)

Same rims.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/450770135128003/

This is the FB Page I did for the builder


----------



## theterrym (Nov 16, 2015)

Gorgeous build!! I bet you get non stop compliments on the street. Well done, I would love one day to build something this cool!!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

A work of art!!!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 6, 2016)

Love this bike!!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2016)

Curtis Washington said:


> Love this bike!!!!!



I just sold it but it was to fund an even better one.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 6, 2016)

Super build, what was your inspiration?


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I just sold it but it was to fund an even better one.



Well I cant wait to see what ya drag home, had to be hard to top that!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh....It will top it...lol


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2016)

This one started to mess with my back due to having NO suspension....anywhere.  The next one will be a little bigger, have a springer seat, a girder fork and a 5 speed suicide shifter on the side of the tank.


----------



## JRE123 (Sep 19, 2017)

Great:  worksmanship,design,detail & art.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 19, 2017)

JRE123 said:


> Great:  worksmanship,design,detail & art.




Here's the new one.


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Sep 28, 2017)

Very Nice....BTW what kind of Motor is that...?...How Many CC...Looks Like a Torque converter Drive too...


----------

